# Introducing a new puppy to my old one!!..



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

hi all,..

i have a GS male puppy who is 6 and half months now and i am thinking to buy another male puppy who is 2 and half months.. sure i worry it may not be easy for my current puppy to accept the new one especially both are males.. what do you think guys??.. is it possible to make them fine living together or it's better to change my mind and dont buy the new one as i may face a lot of problems and fights between them??..

also note that i dont keep the dog inside my flat i leave him in a big area outside the house and i go to him 2 times a day.. the first in the morning to walk him for one hour then to stay for about half an hour with him while he eats.. then another hour or so in the afternoon to train and play with him and give him his second meal.. so i will leave the 2 dogs together for more than 20 hours a day!!.. what do you think guys??.. is it very risky or not to that extent??..

the main reason i want to buy another puppy is seriously because i feel somehow guilty to leave my dog alone for so many hours.. the second reason is that the new puppy i am thinking to buy is really very cute and is offered at a very good price )..

i hope many of you who faced a similar situation before answer me quickly today before the new puppy is sold ).. thx to all of you in advance..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sherief Shalaby said:


> hi all,..
> 
> i have a GS male puppy who is 6 and half months now and i am thinking to buy another male puppy who is 2 and half months.. sure i worry it may not be easy for my current puppy to accept the new one especially both are males.. what do you think guys??.. is it possible to make them fine living together or it's better to change my mind and dont buy the new one as i may face a lot of problems and fights between them??..
> 
> ...


Do not get another puppy! 

Do your other puppy a favor and give him to a loving family that will keep him as an inside dog and spend more hours a day with him.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Do not get another puppy!
> 
> Do your other puppy a favor and give him to a loving family that will keep him as an inside dog and spend more hours a day with him.


thx for your comments laren..

i agree with you i should spend more time with my dog but seriously i am very busy and always out.. this is the main reason by the way i want to buy another dog to be his friend..

i dont leave him in the street!!.. i have him live on the top of my building and it's very clean and big area where he can move freely in and also has his own room to stay in if he wants.. 

of course i am not thinking to get another puppy because of its price only but the idea itself as i am saying was in my mind but when i saw the very good offer i though about it more..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sherief Shalaby said:


> thx for your comments laren..
> 
> i agree with you i should spend more time with my dog but seriously i am very busy and always out.. this is the main reason by the way i want to buy another dog to be his friend..
> 
> ...


I understand that you love your dog, but the life your giving him is unfair to him. He needs to be with people more than 4 hours a day.

I feel so bad for your puppy, I would never be able to do that to my dogs.  I would rather rehome them to a family that could spend more time with them then leave them alone outside.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Most dog owners leave their dogs home alone anywhere from 6-14 hours a day. You are leaving your dog alone for 20 hours a day. That is not a good life for a dog especially a GSD. That is a very sad life.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Having two males living together is probably the least of your worries.

It doesn't sound like you're going to have the time to train, socialize or bond with a new puppy and honestly that's not fair to the puppy. 

I understand the reasoning behind you wanting a second puppy but the better option might be to put the dog you have now in a daycare at least a few times a week. Is that an option where you live?


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

I second what LaRen and Whiteshepherd are stating. Please don't get another puppy for the wrong reasons. If you cannot spend more time with your current puppy you will only be heading for more trouble when you introduce another one and now you've 2 dogs without adequate socialization on your hands. 
I've a lady in my s/d who has been trying to place her Shepherd for the past few weeks. She's an empty nester now and with both spouses working, they feel guilty leaving the dog alone for 10+ hrs each day and hence want to give this dog away for free to a loving family. 
That is the right thing to do..if you cannot spend time with your pet, either invest in doggy daycare a few days of the week or consider giving your dog to another loving family. Doing another wrong will not correct the situation.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I understand that you love your dog, but the life your giving him is unfair to him. He needs to be with people more than 4 hours a day.
> 
> I feel so bad for your puppy, I would never be able to do that to my dogs.  I would rather rehome them to a family that could spend more time with them then leave them alone outside.


so according to you to leave your dog alone for up to 14 hours is fine but to leave him alone 20 hours is a complete injustice!!.. i dont agree with you because 14 hours is still very long.. and 6 hours more is not that much time to make a happy dog a sad one!!.. 

yes i spend about 4 hours with him a day (sometimes more when i have time) but i am seriously sure my dog is not a sad one.. as musch as i can i spend a "good quality" time with him.. walking with him one whole hour in the morning and stay with him when he eats,.. playing with him and training him by myself EVERY DAY.. some time walk with him another short walk in the afternoon but nit every day.. 

i am not saying i treat my dog perfectly but still not to the extent to give him to others!!..


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Having two males living together is probably the least of your worries.
> 
> It doesn't sound like you're going to have the time to train, socialize or bond with a new puppy and honestly that's not fair to the puppy.
> 
> I understand the reasoning behind you wanting a second puppy but the better option might be to put the dog you have now in a daycare at least a few times a week. Is that an option where you live?


why??.. training a smart dog like the GS doesnt need a big time!!.. my current dog learns any new order from the first time i train him to do it..

also with smaller puppy less than 3 months it's better to make the training periods very short.. so i see time not a problem to train the new puppy in a good way as i did with my current one but my only worry was would they be freinds or 2 males may not live well together!!..


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

If you are going to leave your dog or dogs alone that long, do yourself and the dogs a favor, find them a good home. GSDs are very social and need interaction to grow up right.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

ahazra said:


> I second what LaRen and Whiteshepherd are stating. Please don't get another puppy for the wrong reasons. If you cannot spend more time with your current puppy you will only be heading for more trouble when you introduce another one and now you've 2 dogs without adequate socialization on your hands.
> I've a lady in my s/d who has been trying to place her Shepherd for the past few weeks. She's an empty nester now and with both spouses working, they feel guilty leaving the dog alone for 10+ hrs each day and hence want to give this dog away for free to a loving family.
> That is the right thing to do..if you cannot spend time with your pet, either invest in doggy daycare a few days of the week or consider giving your dog to another loving family. Doing another wrong will not correct the situation.


again you guys cant get my point!!.. you are concentrating on me leaving my dog alone!!.. and as i said i wanted to buy a new one in order not to leave him alone!!!!.. i am sure if you have 2 dogs who are friends you can leave them together for a longer time because like this any of them will NEVR be alone, he will have you (or me in my case) for 4 hours a day and will have his other friend for 24 hours a day!!..

anyway thx to all of you for sharing your opinions..


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Sherief Shalaby said:


> again you guys cant get my point!!.. you are concentrating on me leaving my dog alone!!.. and as i said i wanted to buy a new one in order not to leave him alone!!!!.. i am sure if you have 2 dogs who are friends you can leave them together for a longer time because like this any of them will NEVR be alone, he will have you (or me in my case) for 4 hours a day and will have his other friend for 24 hours a day!!..


You can do whatever you want. You asked questions you got answers. Maybe when you start feeling guilty about leaving two puppies home alone you can get another one to keep them company! Won't that be fun?
:headbang:


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> You can do whatever you want. You asked questions you got answers. Maybe when you start feeling guilty about leaving two puppies home alone you can get another one to keep them company! Won't that be fun?
> :headbang:


yes and i thanked you guys for your answers so what is your problem??..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sherief Shalaby said:


> *so according to you to leave your dog alone for up to 14 hours is fine but to leave him alone 20 hours is a complete injustice!!.. i dont agree with you because 14 hours is still very long.. and 6 hours more is not that much time to make a happy dog a sad one!!.. *
> 
> yes i spend about 4 hours with him a day (sometimes more when i have time) but i am seriously sure my dog is not a sad one.. as musch as i can i spend a "good quality" time with him.. walking with him one whole hour in the morning and stay with him when he eats,.. playing with him and training him by myself EVERY DAY.. some time walk with him another short walk in the afternoon but nit every day..
> 
> i am not saying i treat my dog perfectly but still not to the extent to give him to others!!..


Actually no, I do not believe 14 hours is fine for a dog to be alone, some people do it but they spend a heck of alot more than 4 hours with their dog a day! I am away from my dogs for 9 hours a day. 

Oh and yes there is a huge difference between 14 hours and 20 hours, a 6 hour difference!

I feel bad for your puppy, this is not the way a puppy should be treated. You do not have enough time for him/her and it is completely unfair. To bring in another dog to keep your puppy entertained because you cant is ridiculous. 

It's very sad that you think what your doing is ok.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

My neighbors had a puppy in their yard, and they felt bad that they didn't spend enough time with it, so they bought another one, they are both male dobe/shepherd mixes. It has been an unmitigated disaster! The dogs are inside at night, and outside during the day. They are the same age, and once they hit puberty they fought terribly - blood everywhere. The fighting settled down a bit after they were neutered, but it still happens on occasion - once I watched it happen (after they were fixed), and I honestly thought one or both were going to end up dead. They have also destroyed their yard - they eat everything that gets put out there, furniture, kids toys, the deck, anything you can imagine, because if you don't give them something to do all the time, they will find something to do. They bark non stop, from 6 am when they get put in the backyard until the evening when they go inside at night. It's a young family so there are people home all the time, so they do get some attention throughout the day, they just can't be inside all of the time since they knock the little ones over all the time. 

The trouble with having two dogs when you are gone so often, is that they bond more strongly to each other, and you end up with a pack of dogs that like each other more than you. This can lead to all kinds of problems, including the fact that they will have much less respect for you than your one does now. I also find, that when people get a second dog to keep the first one company, they usually end up spending even less time with them because they don't feel as bad that the dog is alone. I'm not saying that is what you will do, but I have seen it happen time and again. I won't comment on how much time you spend with your dog, but I do think that for the situation you're in, one is better than two.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

liv said:


> My neighbors had a puppy in their yard, and they felt bad that they didn't spend enough time with it, so they bought another one, they are both male dobe/shepherd mixes. It has been an unmitigated disaster! The dogs are inside at night, and outside during the day. They are the same age, and once they hit puberty they fought terribly - blood everywhere. The fighting settled down a bit after they were neutered, but it still happens on occasion - once I watched it happen (after they were fixed), and I honestly thought one or both were going to end up dead. They have also destroyed their yard - they eat everything that gets put out there, furniture, kids toys, the deck, anything you can imagine, because if you don't give them something to do all the time, they will find something to do. They bark non stop, from 6 am when they get put in the backyard until the evening when they go inside at night. It's a young family so there are people home all the time, so they do get some attention throughout the day, they just can't be inside all of the time since they knock the little ones over all the time.
> 
> The trouble with having two dogs when you are gone so often, is that they bond more strongly to each other, and you end up with a pack of dogs that like each other more than you. This can lead to all kinds of problems, including the fact that they will have much less respect for you than your one does now. I also find, that when people get a second dog to keep the first one company, they usually end up spending even less time with them because they don't feel as bad that the dog is alone. I'm not saying that is what you will do, but I have seen it happen time and again. I won't comment on how much time you spend with your dog, but I do think that for the situation you're in, one is better than two.


many thx liv.. you are the first one here to answer my question and your comment is really very useful and logical.. more important you passed your opinion in a POLITE way which i really appreciate..

with all due respect to the other ppl who posted in this thread, they didnt understand my point and kept commenting on something else!!..

and this person who feels sad for my puppy plz learn from liv how to pass your opinions..

thx..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This makes no sense, I'm sorry. I understand your point but it's just not accurate. OK say you have a baby and want to leave it alone for 20 hours so you have another baby? What do you think they will do with each other? Nothing, because they are bred to be bonded very closely with a single person, be with that person, work for that person. All you will have is TWO times the trouble, TWO dogs that miss you and are bored, not getting any exercise or mental stimulation, and do twice as many naughty things...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

From what I've read I am seeing a big mix up in communication. You are seeing the dog as not being alone if you buy it a friend and others are outraged at the amount of time being left alone. 

With dogs (especially GSD'S) they are bred to be with their masters the human ones you can give them 20 other dogs and it won't make a difference they need you. 

Yes there is a chance that you may be lucky and 2 males may get along just fine they will not fill the void in each other then you will just have 2 dogs both yearning for the limited time that you have. However you may not be so lucky they may not get along and you will not be there to do something just come home to a disaster. Also, please do not think a female would change this because there is still a chance they will fight, also I would be really worried leaving such a young puppy home alone for a long period of time and outside as it's not really safe for them. You asked for opinions and mine most certainly would be to not get another dog as it will not do what you are hoping the dog needs you and your interaction thats what they are bred to be like they need the human interaction and nothing will take that place.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

thx liesje and holmesh for your opinions.. i have cancelled the idea of buying the new puppy and i am really rearranging my daily schedule to find more time to spend with my current one..

to those who kept blaming me for leaving my puppy alone,.. i am of course not happy to leave him alone for a long time and if you guys thought for a while before attacking me as if i was a heartless creature you would have found that i had already tried to find a solution to solve the problem and made this thread to see if my idea was good or not!!..

if i was you and wanted to pass the same opinion i would have said "oh no my friend plz try to spend more time with him and if you cant it's really better to give him to other person who has more time" instaed of saying "i feel bad for your dog,.. and your idea is ridiculous bla bla bla"!!..


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm glad you're doing the right thing and not getting a second pet. I hope you find a way to do whats right for your current puppy.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> I'm glad you're doing the right thing and not getting a second pet. I hope you find a way to do whats right for your current puppy.


thank you sag


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

definitely a very wife and heartfelt decision.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

i think maybe this is a cultural thing? You're not in the U.S., right? Here in the U.S. most of us treat our dogs as part of the family. They live inside our houses, lie at our feet while we type on our computers, sleep on their own beds or in our beds, etc. For many of us it doesn't make sense to have a dog that doesn't even live with them. 

I do understand that this is not the norm in many countries but german shepherds really are a breed that thrive on being with their people. I think it's great that you are looking for ways to spend more time with your dog. He will appreciate it so much and I bet you'll have fun too!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw your pictures you posted a few days back and I can see in them that you and your boy really love each other. I think it's a good idea to not add another pup and try to find more time for your boy who I'm sure would love that time with you. You don't have to answer this if you don't want to but I'm wondering is there a reason he can't be inside with you at night and when you are home? That would add many more hours to the time spent together whitout much effort on your part, I'm sure he would love just being able to follow you around during your normal everyday things, and I'm sure he would LOVE to sleep at the foot of your bed or in a crate near you if he is a troublemaker!


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> I saw your pictures you posted a few days back and I can see in them that you and your boy really love each other. I think it's a good idea to not add another pup and try to find more time for your boy who I'm sure would love that time with you. You don't have to answer this if you don't want to but I'm wondering is there a reason he can't be inside with you at night and when you are home? That would add many more hours to the time spent together whitout much effort on your part, I'm sure he would love just being able to follow you around during your normal everyday things, and I'm sure he would LOVE to sleep at the foot of your bed or in a crate near you if he is a troublemaker!


thx casey and i am sorry i just noticed your question.. to answer your question i can borrow what bowwow said in his post that it's a cultural thing .. i am a practicing muslim and according to islam i cant pray in the same place where a dog lives.. another reason is my hyberactive son who likes to tease the dog!!.. my wife and i let them play together only when we are with them or one of us!!.. a third reason is our lovely persian cat lolita,.. my dog HATES cats!!..


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

You need to spend a lot of time training, socializing, spending time with, and playing with the puppy you have now. The time you currently have alotted isn't enough for the puppy you do have, much less a second one you don't yet have as well. 

With the amount of time you spend with your current puppy, you're probably going to have an unsocialized heathen on your hands. I can't even imagine what two would be like. Definitely don't get a second. I'd suggest finding a new home for the first one if there's no possible way to find more time with it, or find SOME way for SOMEONE to come spend time with it. I know that I would go insane spending all tha time by myself -all day every day.


----------



## gypsyrose (Nov 22, 2010)

Gypsy turned a year old and i cant wait until i feel confedent to get a new puppy but that's gonna be some time down the road when Gypsy is older and easer to handle.


----------

